# Kingdom Trails 7/31 - 8/1



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 30, 2010)

Part 1 of a 2 part TR.

Headed out of Augusta at 6:15 this morning. Pulled into East Burke Sports at 9:50.  My buddy and I each rented a Trek EX 8 for the day.  For him, a HUGE upgrade.  For me, trying out 26" wheels AND full suspension.  After gearing up, we were on the trail by 10:40.  

The guy at the shop recommended a loop similar to the one I rode a few weeks ago. 

Darling Hill Climb (ugh) -> Harp -> Coronary Bypass -> Fence Line -> Coronary (climb) -> Loop -> Bemis -> Tap and Die -> Webs -> River Run -> Dry Feet -> Violet's Outback -> Old Webs -> Sidewinder (Holy $h!t) -> West Branch (I think) -> Border -> Darling Hill Road  -> Bill Magill -> Sugar house run -> Worth it -> Kitchel -> Herb's -> DONE.

So first...trail stuff.  Tap and Die was amazing and felt like a totally different trail on the EX 8.  (I'll get back to this)  The conditions are so good right now.  Webs was great.  Fast and flowy.  Still one of my favorite trails in the network.  River Run's bridge over the bog is awesome.  By the time we hit the road, I was starting to peter out.  My legs didn't have much climbing left which is too bad because Bill Magil and Worth it had some grossness in store.  Kitchel is UNBELIEVABLE!!!!  Woodcore, you were right.  Easily the most fun you can have with clothes on....well...next to a powder day :smile:  We are riding again tomorrow and plan on hitting Jaw and Kitchel in the loop.  The berms are big and the hills are great!!!

Next, the bike.  I am not sure which part of it I loved more;  the fork, the rear shock, or the wheel size/ geometry, but I am pretty sure I am converted from my 29er.  Turning was effortless and in the sections that were particularly rooty, I had no issues.  It is amazing how quickly the bike responds.  Acceleration was fast, snappy, and overall just a lot of fun.  A great, playful bike.  I also felt I had more endurance than I did on my HT. (this may sound retarded but never having ridden a FS that long, it seemed that at the same place I was wasted my first time here, I was just fine today)  Tomorrow I have to ride my Cobia and it will be a real test to see how it effects the trails.  Part of me doesn't dare ride it on Sidewinder because I know at the peaks of those turns, I am going to eat it.  I really wish I could demo the Santa Cruz Blur LT they have.  Unfortunately, it being a Saturday, everything was reserved a while ago. 

the weather couldn't have been more perfect.  80, sunny, no humidity, and a slight breeze.  Best day of riding this year to be sure.  We cleared 15 miles on our loop but I am not sure how much more since my GPS was and didn't record a bunch of it.

Pics will be posted tomorrow following my second part of this TR.  Now...on to beer  :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome!! Glad you had a great pedal around the Kingdom today. Can't wait to get my ass up there in a month or so.... Bring on the pictures.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 30, 2010)

When are you heading up?  Pics soon :smile:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds great!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 31, 2010)

*Day 2 and pics*

Got a decent start considering the amount of libation the night before :razz:  

Breakfast at the hotel at 8 (kind of a joke...bowl of cheerio's) and to the Welcome Center by 9.  We were able to get a start by 10.

The intended route today:

East Darling Hill -> Sugar Hill Run -> Beat Bog -> Vast -> Bill Magil -> Heaven's Bench -> Ridge -> Rim -> East Branch -> Vast -> Jaw -> Maxilla -> Sugar Hill -> Bill Magil -> Pines -> Nose -> Kitchel

Rode the 29er today.  My front wheel felt kinda squirmy.  The climb up East Darling Hill was awkward.  Rode Beat Bog and noticed my quick release was acting funny.  Somehow it wasn't catching.  Fixed it, rode a bit, it screwed up again so we headed back to town via the road.  Scary heading down that hill with a wabbly front tire.

Got to the shop and the guy fixed it in a snap. Apparently the quick release needed tightening but you needed an 8mm tool to do it.  Pain in the ass.  My buddy Jeff wanted to take the car to the upper lot but I was determined to climb that hill again.  

After 5 minutes in the shop, we started that damn climb again and rode the loop.  I noticed instantly how much more I had to work on my 9er.  It didn't have the snap or the playfulness of the EX 8.  I struggled a lot more on the climbs and was way spent after 3.5 hours. (yesterday I made it about 5 before I knew it was game over)  

The trails on this side of Darling Hill are totally different from the west side.  Still flowy and amazing riding, but definitely had a different feel. More "old school" riding according to the LBS.  More rooty than the trails yesterday and a few rock gardens I wasn't expecting.  Also, if you are looking for the bridges, they are on this side.  Jaw has 4 of them and Maxilla has another couple.

Speaking of Jaw...wow!!!!!  Great trail.  They added a new section of bridge. It starts fairly wide but tapers to DAMN narrow.  I had it until my buddy stopped right at the last taper. I was pissed.  There is no room to accelerate or mess up.  

Ridge is great...twisty and fun but Rim was the most challenging of the day.  There is a crazy section that runs along the edge of a bank and if you slip a wheel, you fall...far.  Clearly a must do. So is Pines!  What an awesome trail that is.  Some obligatory drops and a few extremely narrow spots where you have to descend over a NASTY group of roots that you can't avoid.  Very cool indeed.  Woodcore, make sure you ride them when you go.  Awesome stuff.  Ended up with 12.95 miles and 2506' climbed

As for pics...mostly awesome scenery stuff.  Hope they don't bore:
Scene from Darling Hill Road.  Gorgeous view of Burke:

















Fence Line:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 31, 2010)

*More pics:*

Webs:










The chapel:





Old Webs:
[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sidewinder (you'll note my buddy chickening out and not taking the high road):






Blurry Sidewinder:





The sugarhouse:










Heaven's Bench Panorama:





Second Bridge on Jaw:





The narrow part of the taper:





The rest of the taper:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 31, 2010)

Great shots!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh man, awesome pics!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 4, 2010)

Awsome report and pics! To bad I couldn't join you. I was off in Maine at the Beach


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks! What beach were you at? 

We are going to be heading back up there in a month or so. Our goal is to do 2 more day trips there before ski season starts.    I will keep you posted.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Aug 4, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Thanks! What beach were you at?
> 
> We are going to be heading back up there in a month or so. Our goal is to do 2 more day trips there before ski season starts.    I will keep you posted.



York (short Sands) mostly.
I keep an ear out for the next time your in the area.


----------

